# Stegbau



## Timmie (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Stegbau?
Wir haben vor einen Kleinen Steg zu errichten. Größe vielleicht so 2x5m.

Welche stärke von Pfählen sollte man wählen?
Wie bekommt man die Pfähle am Besten eingeschlagen (Wassertiefe ca. 2m)

Hat jemand ne Anleitung? 

Grüße


----------



## esox_105 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Wenn die Gewässersohle aus Ton besteht ist es fast unmöglich, ohne mechanische Hilfe Pfähle einzuschlagen.

Die einfachste möglichkeit ist ein schwimmender Steg der nur am Ufer befestigt ist. Als Schwimmkörper dienen leere Kunstoffässer auf die der Steg montiert wird.


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Da kann ich esox_105 nur zustimmen.
Am einfachsten ist ein schwimmender Steg zu realisieren.
Haben wir in unserem Verein auch.
Lässt sich super an schwankende Wasserstände anpassen.


----------



## nkniese (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich esox_105 nur zustimmen.
> Am einfachsten ist ein schwimmender Steg zu realisieren.
> Haben wir in unserem Verein auch.
> Lässt sich super an schwankende Wasserstände anpassen.


 Kann ich dir nur recht geben wir hatten auch einen Steg auf Pfosten waren immer Locker jetzt haben wir ihn Schwimmend gebaut siehe Bild wenn noch Fragen zum Material und Aufbau sind einfach geziehlt fragen


----------



## schwedenklausi (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

schwimmender steg !
vieleicht auch mit kanalrohr.durchmesser 250 -400 mm welches mit muffen und stopfen an den enden verschlossen wird.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hallo #h 
wenn der Steg zum Angeln sein soll dann würd ich lieber einen festen Steg mit vernünftigen druckinprignierten Pfählen wählen. Das mit den Schwimmsteg ist zwar auch nicht so übel aber zum Angeln ist ein fester Steg nunmal wesentlich besser da er natürlich nicht bei jeder Bewegung (oder Welle) wackelt. Bei "normalen" Kiesgrund bekommt man die Pfähle sehr leicht eingeschwemmt wenn man eine vernünftige Pumpe zur Verfügung hat die genügend Leistung hat (normaler Hausanschluß reicht völlig). Einfach den Pfahl an der Stelle stellen wo er hin soll und dann den Schlauch in ein Rohr stecken (als Schlauchverlängerung) und mit den Rohr den Kies wegschwemmen so das der Pfahl immer tiefer einsinkt. Je nach Grund und stärke der Pfähle die Tiefe zum einschwemmen wählen. Die Stärke der Pfähle sollte mindestens 10cm im Durchmesser gewählt werden. 

Das ganze wird auf jeden Fall sehr teuer werden da die Pfähle selbst im Baumarkt nicht gerade günstig sind. Hinzu kommen noch die "Verbinder" die die einzelnen Pfähle miteinander verbinden zur besseren Stabilität und dann noch die Bretter oder besser gesagt Bohlen (sollten schon etwas stärker sein damit man nicht wie auf Eiern läuft) auf den man dann rumläuft. Statt Bohlen kann man auch sehr gut verzinkte Gitterroste nehmen (zum Anglen nicht so gut da sich die Kleinteile dann immer sehr schnell verabschieden).

Ein Schwimmsteg wird auf jeden Fall wesentlich billiger und schneller "zusammengeschustert" sein!!!

Viel Spaß beim zimmern :m


----------



## esox_105 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Moin,

Ein Steg auf Pfählen ist sicherlich stabiler, aber ich glaube das nach einer gewissen Zeit die Pfähle durch das Eis im Winter in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

Und wenn auf Pfählen gebaut wird, dann nur Eichenpfähle.


----------



## Timmie (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Danke schon mal für Eure Meinungen und Anregungen?
Für weitere bin ich natürlich weiterhin offen!

Wir haben eigentlich auch an einen festen Steg gedacht, wegen der bereits oben erwähnten Nachteile beim Angeln eines Schwimmsteges.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer "Ramme"? Das Gerät wird genutzt um die Pfähle mit Druck in den Boden zu schlagen? Könnte man die Pfähle auch mit einem kleinen Bagger reindrücken? 

Zum Material:
Hier wurden Eichenpfähle erwähnt, dicke Durchmesser 10cm; sollten diese besonders imprägniert sein???
Hat jemand ne Idee zum Gerüst? Reicht es aus dieses Gerüst (die Auflage für die Bretter) aus dicken Dachlatten zu verschrauben und dann auf die Pfähle zu legen und ebenfalls zu verschrauben, um dann die Bretter/Planken aufzulegen? 
Wie gesagt, das soll nur ein kleiner Steg werden, vielleicht ach nur 1,5x4 m.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hallo Timmie

wenn ihr bei euch in der Nähe eine Raiffeissen oder ähnliches habt, frage da mal nach Weinbergspfählen. Diese sind Kesseldruckimpregniert und halten das Wetter längere Zeit aus.

In den Buch DER TEICHWIRT müßte der Bau eines Steges beschrieben sein.

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3800145820/qid=1137576447/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_8_1/303-3704762-3005066


----------



## Pannenfischer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Also wir haben uns vor längerer Zeit einen festen Steg gebaut.2 VA-Rohre
(verzinkt geht auch)ca.100mm Durchmesser etwa 3,5m lang in den Gewässerboden ca.1m tief mit Vorschlaghammer eingeschlagen,(-schwitz-)(Gewässertiefe etwa 2m)Restrohre abgeschnitten,1 Querverstrebung aus selbigem Material angeschweißt,3 Rechteckholzbalken auf die Verstrebung und Uferböschung aufgelegt,Balken auf beiden Seiten befestigt,Holzbohlen passend zugeschnitten und auf die Balken geschraubt bzw.genagelt.Alles mit Holzlasur gestrichen(natürlich biologisch abbaubar).Die Unterkonstruktion hält jetzt schon ca.10 Jahre nur die Bohlen wurden bisher einmal ausgetauscht.
Der steht wie eine eins,selbst mit 10 Peronen bombenfest.#6 

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------



## esox_105 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Edelstahlrohre, der ist dann ja für die Ewigkeit gebaut #6 .


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*

Die Idee mit den Stahlrohre ist #6 #6 #6 
Man kann diese Stahlrohre ja mit beweglichen Klemmschellen (Gelenkschellen) verbinden die es in einen Baugeschäft gibt. Eventuell kann man auch welche von einer Gerüstbaufirma bekommen.


----------



## Pannenfischer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit den Stahlrohre ist #6 #6 #6
> Man kann diese Stahlrohre ja mit beweglichen Klemmschellen (Gelenkschellen) verbinden die es in einen Baugeschäft gibt. Eventuell kann man auch welche von einer Gerüstbaufirma bekommen.


 
Genau,wir haben die Balken an der Querverbindung auch mit Schellen befestigt.(die wurden allerdings von einem Kumpel in einer Schlosserei angefertigt,zu kaufen gibt's die glaub ich auch).An der Uferböschung wurde
eine passende Auflagefläche ausgehoben,eine ca.5mm dicke Stahlplatte eingesetzt,Winkel angeschweißt,Balken angeschraubt,alles weiter wie beschrieben,fertig#6 . ne........halt |kopfkrat achso ja danach noch#g 
dann fertig.:m 

Pannenfischer


----------



## Seebaer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stegbau*



			
				Pannenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> . ne........halt |kopfkrat achso ja danach noch#g
> dann fertig.:m
> 
> Pannenfischer


 
Das #g  danach gehört natürlich dazu  :m


----------



## Pappa70 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stegbau*

Hey leute !!!
ich klink mich hier mal ein ,weil ich nich noch nen neuen thread starten will.


wir wollen nen steg bauen so ungefähr 10 m aufs wasser und am kopf 5m breit als anlegesteg für ca 10 - 15 boote und vom kopf aus will ich angeln.
wir haben stählerne paletten die zum transport von 2 stück 200 liter fässern ( Liegend ) dienten.die wollen wir mit fässern ,umgedreht,verbinden und aufs wasser schieben.
was meint ihr wie wir das teil am besten am grund verankern?
ich dachte an 4 betonblöcke von 80 x 80 x 80 mit kette und feder und 2 befestigungspunkte am ufer.
was haltet ihr davon und wo finde ich fachliteratur zu dem thema ??  ;+


----------



## Fischpaule (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stegbau*

Moin
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll das so eine Art Schwimmsteg werden, aber ihr wollt ihn am Boden fest verankern...

Dazu mal zwei drei wichtige Punkte, die man bedenken sollte;
zum einen, wie groß ist das Gewässer, also welche Rolle spielen Wind und Wellen oder gar Strömung
zum zweiten, soll der Steg das ganze Jahr über auf dem Wasser bleiben oder wird er im Frühjahr auf- und und im Winter wieder abgebaut - da Eis eine mächtige Wirkung haben kann...
zum dritten, wie sieht es mit Wasserstandsschwankungen aus
und als letztes, wie tief ist das Gewässer, denn davon hängt es sehr entscheidend ab, welche Möglichkeiten überhaupt bestehen...

#h


----------



## Werner1 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stegbau*

Moin, 

eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre den Steg am Ufer zu befestigen und  mit zwei Drahtseilen am vorderen Ende des Stegees zu beiden Seiten zum Ufer hin zu besfestigen. Je flacher der Winkel der Drahtseile zum Úfer desto weniger kann sich der Steg hin und her bewegen. Das sieht man auch öfter bei Stegen die an Flüssen gebtaut wurden. Dies hat den Vorteil das sich hier der Steg einem wechslenden Wassserstand anpassen kann. Ist schlecht zu erklären, am besten mal am fluss schauen wo es solche Stege gibt. 

Diese Methode macht es auch möglich den Steg zum Winter hin schnell abzubauen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Pappa70 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stegbau*

Mahlzeit !!

also das soll in der tat ein schwimmsteg werden.
dieses riesending wollen wir natürlich nicht im winter rausholen und das mit dem eis war der eigentliche grund meiner frage:ein kumpel aus unserem verein meint nämlich auch das eis zuviel kraft ausüben kann und das will ich euch auch gern glauben uns deshalb wollte ich  schon im vorfeld das befestigungsproblem klären.
die fässer die unter dem steg angebracht werden ; wenn die über die hälfte aus dem wasser ragen , dann müssten die doch eigentlich ; durch ihre form;vom eis lediglich hochgehoben werden , oder ??
bleibt die frage des abtriebes: da der see vom ufer zur mitte hin zufriert und anderherum wieder freitaut ist zu beobachten das große schollen vom ufer abbrechen und zur mitte hin treiben. besagter kumpel sagt : er stand auf einem ähnlich großen steg als das passierte und dieser steg wurde ( mit ihm ) vom ufer losgerissen . 
also muss ich doch versuchen die befestigung dieser extremsituation anzupassen .
gibt es eigentlich formeln mit denen ich auftriebskräfte berechnen kann ?
dann kann ich vieleicht errechnen wie schwer die betonklötze sein müssen. wer kennt sich mit sowas aus ?? wer kann mir dabei helfen ? wie stehe ich im verein da wenn das projekt einschläft , weil ich keine lösung gefunden habe???
   :c


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stegbau*

Zum Beton- 1m³ Stahlbeton C25/30 in 32er Körnung wiegt etwa 2,2t.
Beispiel zur Berechnung-
www.htwk-leipzig.de/bauwesen/proma/lewitzki/StabilitaetsberechnungSchwimmstegTyp31.pdf


Schon mal nen Gedanken daran verschwendet, was man für nen Aufwand betreiben muss, um eine solche Masse dauerhaft punktgenau abzusenken?

Je nach Art und Beschaffenheit des Ufers/ Seegrundes dürfte allein schon das Ausbringen der Ladung heikel werden und man kann kaum ein verrutschen/einsinken des Gewichts verhindern- Es sei denn, man bereitet die "Ablagestellen" mittels einer Tiefengründung vor.
D.h. man koffert den Seegrund bis zu einer Soliden Bodenschicht aus.

Da wärs doch einfacher, am Ufer ein ausreichend großes Streifenfundament anzulegen in das eine Haltevorrichtung ähnlich einem Scharnier eingegossen wird.

Daran dann den Schwimmsteg befestigen- und gut is!!


----------



## Pappa70 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stegbau*

Danke dafür   :k ,keine schlechte idee,
wir werden über den winter das projekt weiter vorantreiben.
ich will mich noch an ein betonfertigteilewerk in der nähe wenden , ob die uns ausschuss rohre ö.ä.spenden die wir versenken und dann füllen können .mal sehen .
ich werde das dann hier posten und auch wenn noch fragen aufkommen

bis dann 
    andreas


----------



## Wunstorfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Nabend, Gemeinde.
Ich möchte diesen beinahe antiken Trööt nochmal ausgraben, denn die Sufu hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter. Ich möchte an einem kleineren See (Durchm. so 300m) einen Steg als Badesteg und Anlegemöglichkeit für ein Angelboot bauen. Der Steg braucht nicht länger als 3m und nicht breiter als 1,5m zu sein. Ich wollte auch erst auf Pfähle zurückgreifen, allerdings erscheint mir ein Schwimmsteg einfacher und günstiger zu bauen zu sein. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit an KG-Rohre (die braunen Abwasserrohre) umsonst ranzukommen. Frage nun: Bei 3x1,5 kann ich ja nicht allzuviele Rohre unterbringen. Was trägt so ein Steg denn dann ca.?#c Gehen wir mal von 100er Rohren aus. Am Ufer würde das Teil beweglich an 2 10er Kanthölzern befestigt werden. So passt es sich besser dem Wasserstand an.


----------



## volkerm (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Frag mal pi und Durchmesser.
Dann kannst Du den Auftrieb selbst rechnen.
100er Rohre bringen wenig.
Dichtungen sind die nächste Frage.
Die sind nicht für Dauerlast von äußerem Wasserdruck gebaut.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Wunstorfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Ähm, joar. Also 3,14x10x300 dann hätte ich das Volumen von einem Rohr und das dann mal 15 ?|supergri Ergibt dann xyz Volumen. Aber wie errechne ich den Auftrieb?


----------



## Micha85 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Ich würde da auch auf Kanister/Fässer zurückgreifen. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das diese Steckrohre lange halten. 
Evtl. kann man die aber mit Tangitkleber (PVC Kleber von Henkel, wird u.a. im Schwimmbadbau eingesetzt) abdichten. Also die einzelnen Rohre und die Kappen verkleben. 

Das 100er Rohr hat bei einer länge von 3m eine Verdrängung von etwa 0,5 m³ (0,48weisdergeierwas) d.h. es hält ca. 500 kg in der Schwebe.(Wenn wir von Wasser ausgehen) Wenns über Wasser bleiben soll (wovon ich bei nem Steg ausgehe) würd ich nicht mit mehr als der Hälfte belasten. 
Ergo: 2 Rohre a 3m --> 500kg auf den Steg. Wobei das in der Praxis bei punktueller Belastung noch anders aussehen kann.

Frag mal Industriebetriebe oder Chemiewerke/-händler an bzgl. Kanistern oder Fässern. Oft gibts da Gebinde die für Chemikalien nichtmehr geeignet sind (zu alt) für nen Appel und ein Ei. Bei Salz- oder Schwefelsäurebehältern hätte ich keine skrupel sie auszuwaschen und zu benutzen.

In diesem Sinne: Gutes gelingen und viel Spaß beim #g

P.S. vielleicht hilft ja das Zebra. Noch ist es zu haben.


----------



## Wunstorfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Prima. Schon nicht schlecht. Aber man könnte ja 10 Rohre a 3 m unterbringen. Wenn man jetzt mal von einer ca. Breite von 1,5m ausgeht.


----------



## Micha85 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Prima. Schon nicht schlecht. Aber man könnte ja 10 Rohre a 3 m unterbringen. Wenn man jetzt mal von einer ca. Breite von 1,5m ausgeht.



Mir ist grade ein fataler Rechenfehler aufgefallen. 

100er Rohr = 10cm. Ich hab mit 100cm gerechnet. (Kommafehler)

Nochmal von vorne. Radius² x π x länge des Rohres = Volumen des Rohres

d.h. 0,05m x 0,05m x 3,14 = 0,00785m² x 3m = 0,02355m³ = 23,5 ltr. 

das würde heißen das Rohr trägt lediglich...     23,5 kg.

Verdammt das ist mir jetzt peinlich...


----------



## Wunstorfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Ja, es sind 10cm |supergri Und Tangit kenne ich. Aber ich glaube, da werden nur die Dachrinnen mit verklebt. Das ist anderer Kunststoff. Aber ich werde das heute mal nachfragen. Muss gleich noch ne Runde durch die Produktion machen:g


----------



## Micha85 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Achtung... Ich hab mal editiert... Asche auf mein Haupt... aber sowas von... #q


----------



## Wunstorfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Verdammt! |kopfkrat Dann würde die Konstruktion ja nur 235 kg bei 10 Rohren in der Schwebe halten. Dazu das Gewicht vom Holz vs. den Auftrieb des Holzes. Hmm... sehr gewagt|supergri


----------



## Micha85 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Eins ist sicher: Mit der Konstruktion würdest du eindeutig Eier beweisen. |supergri


----------



## Wunstorfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Ich hab grad mal nen Lageristen gesprochen. Selbst Bretter und Kanthölzer würden ab und an entsorgt.|supergri Wäre eine Low-Budget Konstruktion. Und es wären ja nicht 10 Rohre in der Breite sondern 13 oder 14. Also nochmal ein paar kg Tragkraft mehr.


----------



## Micha85 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Ich glaub ich würd mir trotzdem n paar Kanister besorgen. 
Als Faustformel für die Tragkraft würd ich Volumen in Liter durch 2 empfehlen. Also dann halt Kilogramm. 

Oder eben dickere Rohre... 400er Rohr käme bei 125kg Tragkraft pro Meter Rohr raus. 

Das heißt bei 3 Rohren a 3m wären das 1125kg. (2x nachgerechnet)

Wenns nicht nur Low-Bud sondern Chuck-Norris-mäßig werden soll könnte man noch PET-Flaschen und Kabelbinder/Rödeldraht nehmen.


----------



## Wunstorfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Stegbau*

Prima Faustformel |supergri

Aber Chuck Norris braucht keinen Steg. Der läuft übers Wasser:vik:


----------

